# day 68 pregnancy



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys im after a second opinion 


I have a girl here who is 68 days pregnant, and im getting concerned.
A couple of days ago we had a little show of blood ( a couple of spots) and nothing since

She is nice and quiet, happily eating and going to the toilet etc
no signs of any distress and certainly no contractions.


I was wondering on average how long does everyone else's girls go and how far over would you let them go? as ive never had one go this far before


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive had a queen whos mucus plug came away 2 days before labour started and i never let them go over 70 days.

To be honest i would just ask the vet to give a quick check, better to be safe with pregnant queens.

Hope labour goes well and we get some photo's of kittens. xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Small litter? I've had a girl with a singleton have a little blood 4 days before and go to day 70.

My vet doesn't like them to go over 70 days.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Singleton litter we had it went over day 70 the vet sent us home 'this is the vets im no longer with after the mess they did to peaches'

All went well though natural birth,hard birth though was a large kitten 127g mums first litter too.

I had her spayed after that.

This girl didn't have any spotting though,are you sure where the blood is from?

Does your girl look big? or do you think a small litter?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

now im so worried I feel sick.

yesterday the kittens were very active, today although I can feel movement its nothing like yesterday.

Ive just got back from the vets were she has had a scan, looks like 3 good sized kittens all with good heart beats.

The vet has examined her and said that cervix hasn't dilated. Im to give her until lunch time and if there is still no movement its back to the vets.

They are talking about a doing a section this afternoon.

I know I always worry about my girls and their babies but this is now beyond any worry ive ever experienced.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> now im so worried I feel sick.
> 
> yesterday the kittens were very active, today although I can feel movement its nothing like yesterday.
> 
> ...


She will be fine Sharon,if your happy to have the section then at least you know when you are getting your babies and you know they will be safe and well,if your worrying about the section don't worry it will be fine,i worried with a different girl of mine that she wouldn't want to know kittens after a section but she did and she was a first time mum.

I asked other breeders opinions and they didn't have probs either.

You might have kittens by today


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Sally had a C Section after 69 days of pregnancy, the babies were too big to go down in the end, she had 2 healthy BIG boys and a cleft pallet kitten that was PTS.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Sally had a C Section after 69 days of pregnancy, the babies were too big to go down in the end, she had 2 healthy BIG boys and a cleft pallet kitten that was PTS.


sorry to hear about the one that didn't make it but the others are stunning.

Im hoping that she puts in a last min effort to get these babies moving. I will be very suprised if she does though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoping all goes well today for you and mum and babies. xx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

The count down is on, Im leaving here at noon to go to the vets.

Ive told her to shake a leg and get a move on but does she care....not a jot!

quite happily sat next to me on the sofa in the conservatory having a little wash.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck hun I am sure it will all be fine!! Look forward to seeing pics of happy kittens and mummy!! xxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

All the best, I hope it all goes well. My girls have been between 65 and 68 days before giving birth.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I wouldn't rush into a section, if the cervix isn't open why not wait another day or two?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

just spoken to the vets again and we holding off on the section for the moment.

As she and babies are all fine they will scan her again in the morning see how she is doing.


Think I might have to feed her a curry tonight or take her for a drive on bumpy lane...works for humans right???


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> <snip>
> Think I might have to feed her a curry tonight or take her for a drive on bumpy lane...works for humans right???


A hot bath and a large gin are meant to as well!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

waiting a day or 2 would be ok, but remember, it's Bank holiday weekend this weekend and if your vet doesn't do out of hours and you have Vets now, we were quoted £1600 for a C-Section on a Bank Holiday by them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope babies will be born tonight for you. xx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Steverags said:


> waiting a day or 2 would be ok, but remember, it's Bank holiday weekend this weekend and if your vet doesn't do out of hours and you have Vets now, we were quoted £1600 for a C-Section on a Bank Holiday by them.


holy crapola...... wow that's expensive!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

That is really expensive, our vet quoted around £300 but that was 3 years ago when we almost needed a c-section for Mia but just as he was abouts to start she gave one big push and gave birth.

Fingers crossed your girl has the kittens herself tonight.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hope im not speaking too soon...


as long as I sit next to her she is staying in her birthing box and I think we may have some small contractions.


fingers crossed


----------



## karinaberry85 (May 9, 2013)

sharon_gurney said:


> hope im not speaking too soon...
> 
> as long as I sit next to her she is staying in her birthing box and I think we may have some small contractions.
> 
> fingers crossed


ohh good luck, xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Good luck ... Tonight might be the night.. Fingers crossed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck fingers crossed you ant got to wait too much longer.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm off to bed but hope everything is well and I see news of kittens here in the morning


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi everyone

just a quick update as its quite late or should I say early.

Just delivered 3 babies, mum and babies doing fine.

its been a very exhausting day and im ready for my bed ...even if it is still the sofa bed at the side of the kittens


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, glad all went well.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats great news, very pleased for you all - look forward to some pictures


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations, obviously the prospect of the v.e.t. was enough to get her into action x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just a quick update as its quite late or should I say early.
> 
> ...


Omg im so happy you waited just that bit longer saved yourself some dosh andfar better for mum perfect timing congrats from here


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is fantastic news, im so glad she had her kittens without needing a section.
Congratulations to you mum and babies. xxxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How lovely! Years ago moggies dropped kittens all the time no one knew when they were due. I can understand needing a caesarean if the queen is in labour but cannot deliver them, but why if the kittens are only a day or two late and mum is not stressed ? Look forward to pics when you awake!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

See I told you I expected to see news of kittens 
Congratulations and I hope mum and little ones are doing well :thumbup1:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

rose said:


> How lovely! Years ago moggies dropped kittens all the time no one knew when they were due. I can understand needing a caesarean if the queen is in labour but cannot deliver them, but why if the kittens are only a day or two late and mum is not stressed ? Look forward to pics when you awake!


Hi its the difference between letting any old moggy breed willy nilly and producing the healthiest kittens I can. When moggies mate you would have no idea that something is going wrong often until its too late as you would have no idea when kittens are due.

I know the exact date of conception and when kittens are due. When a cat is past its due date why leave it to chance that it might be ok?

I would rather put my hand in my pocket and make sure that my cat is in the safest hands possible and that cat and kittens have best possible chance in what could be a life or death situation.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So pleased you didn't have to take her for a section, looking forward to the pics. 

You must be so proud of your girlie.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

sharon_gurney said:


> Hi its the difference between letting any old moggy breed willy nilly and producing the healthiest kittens I can. When moggies mate you would have no idea that something is going wrong often until its too late as you would have no idea when kittens are due.
> 
> I know the exact date of conception and when kittens are due. When a cat is past its due date why leave it to chance that it might be ok?
> 
> I would rather put my hand in my pocket and make sure that my cat is in the safest hands possible and that cat and kittens have best possible chance in what could be a life or death situation.


I wasn't questioning the decision, or cost, I was questioning why a c section was necessary if the queen was not showing signs of distress. I understand a c section if the kittens are stuck or other problem associated with labour and birth.
Just thought it better to wait a day or two before intervening.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a bit like why they induce overdue humans I suppose. Many breeders mate their cats over 3-5 days, that can leave a few days for them to go 'over' if they didn't take until the last day. I count from the second day of a three day mating and find they go pretty much right on 65 days.
I know someone who's cat went over 70 days, it was a difficult labour, the kittens were larger than normal. Whether that was for being overdue I can't say.


----------

